# 1 in 4 rule



## MelBay (May 16, 2011)

If you stay at a HGVC timeshare in Las Vegas, does that prohibit you from staying at another HGVC  in 6 months or so in, let's say: Miami?  Guess what I'm asking is Hilton's 1 in 4 rule for all their properties, or does the clock start ticking for that particular property when you stay there?  Hope I'm being clear.  But you're all smart people, maybe someone can read between my lines.


----------



## Talent312 (May 16, 2011)

The 1-in-4 rule applies to HGVC properties individually, so that trading
into one resort does not keep you from trading into another w/in 4 yrs.

Example: "If you exchange through RCI to HGVC Flamingo, you cannot
exchange to the Flamingo for 4 years through RCI, but you could book
another HGVC Las Vegas location through RCI." -- Kool Kat, 2/25/2011

----------------------------
_This was discussed last February or so. "Search" is your friend._


----------



## jdunn1 (May 16, 2011)

Can you book two units for the same week?  Most resorts allow this but I can't tell if HGVC does?  Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (May 16, 2011)

_I take it that you're talking about an RCI exchange and concerned w- the 1-in-4 rule..._

AFAIK, it'd be okay, but you may need to speak with live person, so the system doesn't interpret this as two separate bookings.


----------



## DEROS (May 17, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> Can you book two units for the same week?  Most resorts allow this but I can't tell if HGVC does?  Thanks.



I have book two units for the same week at the same resort.  It was GP Mar Brisa.  HGVC didn't seem to have a problem with it.

Deros


----------



## LT5 (May 17, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> Can you book two units for the same week?  Most resorts allow this but I can't tell if HGVC does?  Thanks.




Yes, you can.  I have booked 4 units at the same time/same location and also 2 units at 2 different locations simultaneously.


----------



## travelguy (May 17, 2011)

Just to be clear - The "1 in 4 rule" is only for RCI exchanges.  This does NOT apply to HGVC internal reservations or exchanges with independent exchange companies like SFX.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a bit confused. Does the 1-in-4 rule apply to multiple units the same week and/or consecutive weeks at a resort? I have an RCI exchange into the Bay Club, and saw another available unit that same week, and one for the following week. RCI would not let me book any more BC weeks online because of the 1-in-4 rule. If I had called in, could I have reserved those units?


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 7, 2012)

PamMo said:


> I'm a bit confused. Does the 1-in-4 rule apply to multiple units the same week and/or consecutive weeks at a resort? I have an RCI exchange into the Bay Club, and saw another available unit that same week, and one for the following week. RCI would not let me book any more BC weeks online because of the 1-in-4 rule. If I had called in, could I have reserved those units?



Why not call in and _ask_. There's no fee for asking a question.
Also, there's a higher liklihood that you'll get a correct answer.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 7, 2012)

PamMo said:


> I'm a bit confused. Does the 1-in-4 rule apply to multiple units the same week and/or consecutive weeks at a resort? I have an RCI exchange into the Bay Club, and saw another available unit that same week, and one for the following week. RCI would not let me book any more BC weeks online because of the 1-in-4 rule. If I had called in, could I have reserved those units?



No, concurrent or sequential weeks I thought were exempt, but the computer is just enforcing the rule not check the date.  It might be worth a phone call.


----------



## jdunn1 (Aug 7, 2012)

I second using SFX for HGVC resorts.  I suspect SFX has a special relationship with HGVC and gets some bulk deposits.  SFX defiantely favors HGVC owners over just about anyone else in terms of trade preference, so I think alot of HGVC owners use SFX for exchanging.




travelguy said:


> Just to be clear - The "1 in 4 rule" is only for RCI exchanges.  This does NOT apply to HGVC internal reservations or exchanges with independent exchange companies like SFX.


----------



## Margariet (Aug 8, 2012)

A few years ago we were able to get into the same HGVC via RCI after 2 years again. I wasn't able to make the booking online but I called RCI and they made the booking for me on the phone. So it might be wise to give it a try and just call RCI.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. Of course, the week I need is no longer available  , but now I know it's possible to do.


----------



## Tahiya (Aug 11, 2014)

*HGVC 1 in 4 at Waikoloa*

From past threads, I understand that RCI's 1 in 4 rule only applies to individual properties.  My question is whether HGVC's Bay Club, Kohala Suites, and Kingsland are all considered by RCI as one property with respect to the 1 in 4 rule.  They are sold separately and have different privileges, but are all part of one large resort complex.  Anyone know?


----------



## presley (Aug 11, 2014)

Tahiya said:


> From past threads, I understand that RCI's 1 in 4 rule only applies to individual properties.  My question is whether HGVC's Bay Club, Kohala Suites, and Kingsland are all considered by RCI as one property with respect to the 1 in 4 rule.  They are sold separately and have different privileges, but are all part of one large resort complex.  Anyone know?


I _think_ each would be considered differently.  The reason I think that is because when I was entering an ongoing search for 2 different towers at HHV, Lagoon tower came up showing I was a club owner (didn't say I had preference, but just said I was a club owner) and Grand Waikikian came up showing there was a 1 in 4 rule.  I don't know for sure what any of that meant in terms of my request, but I believe it to mean if I book GW through RCI, I have a 1 in 4 rule, but I don't for Lagoon Tower, even though they are on the same property and share a check in desk.


----------



## topdog (Aug 11, 2014)

*Bay Club is 1 in 4 per RCI this year*

RCI so advised me when confirming an exchange there for me this year.


----------

